# Megs swirlx vs megs 205



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi :wave:

I have read many, many threads from you on the megs forum which were very informative.

I have been using swirlx for a couple of years, initially by hand and now by DA, I am happy with the results and the swirl marks are removed and it leaves a really nice finish .

However I was just wondering if I would get slightly better results by using 205.

Would 205 remove as much swirl marks as swirlx does and would 205 give a better finish ?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi mate,
I have to admit I tried swirlx with DA on my Nissan and it didnt do much so I bought some 205 and now my paintwork is swirl free. 

Check out the link below:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121584&highlight=Meguiars+polish


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

cymro said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> I have read many, many threads from you on the megs forum which were very informative.


There's lots to read on MOL...

I brought the MOL forum up from scratch back in January of 2004 and to date have over 28,000 posts... so that's a lot of reading to do, I'm sad to say that I don't have an indexed list of all my articles on that forum and it would take quite a while to compile one... 



cymro said:


> I have been using swirlx for a couple of years, initially by hand and now by DA, I am happy with the results and the swirl marks are removed and it leaves a really nice finish .
> 
> However I was just wondering if I would get slightly better results by using 205.
> 
> ...


M205 is a light finishing polish, it's formulated, designed and targeted to be used after M105 in on fresh paint in a body shop situation. People use in all kinds of other ways but it is formulated, designed and targeted for use on fresh paint in a body shop situation.

Technically, all other factors being equal, M205 is less aggressive than SwirlX, see the article below...

*Super Micro Abrasive Technology = SMAT*

From left to right, the most aggressive to the least aggressive SMAT products









*From the most to the least aggressive... *
*M105 Ultra-Cut Compound/M95 Speed Cut Compound* = The same in abrading power
*Ultimate Compound*
*ScratchX 2.0*
*M86 Solo Cut & Polish Cream*
*D151 Paint Reconditioning Cream*
*SwirlX*​I'm updating the above article and also have a more exhaustive article on SMAT products if you want to read it...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Mike the pics really help rather than just product list..:thumb:


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replys ,:thumb::thumb:

I remember reading that swirlx is slighlty more aggresive than 205 , I may stick with swirlx as I am happy with the results , but as always was just wondering if theres is a better product out there for even more clarity ?

I may go back to using swirlx on a finishing pad at slow speeds , last time I used it was on a polishing pad which had more cut to get rid of the swirls but possibly didnt finish quite as well .


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mike Phillips said:


> *From the most to the least aggressive... *
> *M105 Ultra-Cut Compound/M95 Speed Cut Compound* = The same in abrading power
> *Ultimate Compound*
> *ScratchX 2.0*
> ...


Mike,

May I ask where the original ScratchX would place in the above list?

Thanks,

Alan W

P.S. I added M205 to the above list for you.


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Mike,
> 
> May I ask where the original ScratchX would place in the above list?


Hi, I found this on the megs forum, I was quite surprised that the original scratchx is the least aggressive, even less so than 205.

Most aggressive to least aggressive -->

That would be from most to least aggressive, 
M105 Ultra Cut Compound 
Ultimate Compound 
ScratchX 2.0 
SwirlX 
M83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish 
M205 Ultra Finishing Polish - M80 Speed Glaze (Different types of abrasives but close in cut ability) 
ScratchX (Current Version being discontinued)

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28407


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks cymro :thumb: Very little cut as I have experienced although it produces a very high gloss once the diminishing abrasives have broken down. 

Alan W


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

cymro said:


> Hi, I found this on the megs forum,


I know that guy that posted that article.... 



cymro said:


> I was quite surprised that the original ScratchX is the least aggressive, even less so than 205.


The early versions of ScratchX were very non-aggressive. I can't count how many times I demonstrated how to use ScratchX to remove swirls and scratches by hand using the early DAT versions but an uncountable number... suffice to say, I was still the primary instructor at Meguiar's when M105, Ultimate Compound, SwirlX 2.0 were introduced it it instantly made my job easier as well as faster...

:thumb:


----------

